# 60 Gallon heavy planted high tech co2 build



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

So I am pretty new to the planted tank hobby. I had a tank with no plants for about 6 months. Then about a month ago I got a great plant package that included a ton of different easy low/medium light plants. This is all in a 60 gallon tank. I will give the specs of what I have and then what is on the way so what it will have. Thanks to others especially the mod on here (Darkblade48) I have learned a ton that made what I thought going high tech would be very hard to not hard at all. Now on to the list.

60 gallon high (48"x12"x24")
stock includes 12 Glowfish tetras, 2 glowfish danios, one 9" Pleco, 3 cory cats, 10 Clown loaches(small)(I know will get large and will have a 125 gallon for them in a few months), and 4 amano shrimp.

Plants include 
1xAnubias lanceolata
1xAnubias barteri
2xEchinodorus "Red Rubin Narrow
2xEchinodorus argentinensis
5xCryptocoryne wendtii
2xMicrosorium pteropus
5x Hygrophila lancea
10xBacopa monnierii
6xEgeria (Anacharis) densa
6xRotala indica
6xLudwigia repens
5xHygrophila salicifolia

I know it seems like a lot but many are just stems. I have been using the entire Seachem flourish line including excel. Very good stuff and easy for someone like me. May end up going with the "other" cheaper route down the road but I have a good schedule going with these and the results are pretty good so far. 

For my filtration I have a Fluval FX4 and a AquaClear 70 HOB. I like having two filters for the fact of staggering out maintenance if one stops working I am still good. I love the fluval line of filters. The only chemical filtration I use is Purigen. I did get a thing of the new chemi-pure green that is meant for planted tanks but have not used it yet as I really do not have the need that I can tell. I keep the HOB filter on low trickle setting and the FX4 not pointed at very top to not disrupt the top as much for obvious reasons. I also have a Jaebo PP8 Powerhead that I turn on first thing in the morning when dosing the ferts to make sure its all mixed good in the tank for all to eat. I keep it on the lowest setting when it runs. Usually only run it for about an hour a day.

I have the Finnex Planted 24/7 light and love that light very much. But because I have a deep tank from the top of substrate to light is 23" so I keep it on max setting for 10 hours during the day instead of the non programmable 24/7 cycle. According to a great review by Matt on here I am most likely getting between 30-40 par at the bottom but not 100% certain. Like many others that is my only complaint about the light is not being able to program the 24/7 cycle. Other than that its an awesome light and seems to be good enough light for my low/medium plants at the moment. I have a question in regards to my light but will ask at the end.

So now on to my pressurized co2 build that I will be installing this weekend. I will first say I have done a TON of research in regards to it as at first it seemed kind of scary. Just heard horror stories of some that have something fail to find their stock dead in the morning. I do not want to do this so I wanted to make sure I have all info and can be as prepared as possible to prevent that. So anyone that has suggestions feel free. I wanted to get a good reliable system so I searched around a lot. I will list below what my system will consist of

Pressurized CO2 system
I wanted this to be as clean and hidden as possible so below is what I went with.
--Fluval 206(dedicated just for the co2 with inline reactor). It will include no media, not even mechanical. Again its solely for the co2. I got the idea from a few people and think its a wonderful idea if you can fork up the $ for it. I was originally going to tap into my existing fluval fx4 but the concern was going from 1" down to 5/8". Why restrict the flow of existing filter. Much better in my mind to run a dedicated system just for the co2. I will place the 206 output right behind my existing FX4 out to maximize the co2 flow throughout the entire tank.

--DiCi CO2 Regulator Aquarium Mini Stainless Steel Dual Gauge Display Bubble Counter and Check Valve w/ Solenoid. Was a hard choice between this and the Aquatek but many great reviews about this one sold me on it. This will be used with a 5lb tank of course. Was almost going to go the Paintball tank route due to space limitations but did not have to after all. I have 22" high of space to work with in my cabinet and thought that a 5lb bottle with the regulator on it would be too high. However it seems I will have a couple inches to spare after all. What I like about this regulator/solenoid is it comes with the bubble counter on it. And a one way valve in the bottom of the bubble counter. Seems high quality. Are any of you running this one?

--Sera Flore Active CO2 Reactor 500. I wanted the least amount of bubbles in the tank so after much research this one seems to be better than the other atomizers and inline diffuses out there. Also this one will be a perfect fit for the 5/8 rubber hose attachments this will hook up to on the Fluval 206. Win win in my book. Also seems from reviews MUCH more durable than the other brand one out there. Did not want to build my own but I knew that was an option. 

That is the heart of the system and I will list the other little stuff wanting to make sure I am as prepared for the build this weekend as possible.
-AQUATEK CO2-Proof Tubing 16 Feet. May just use existing standard airline tubing but got just in case any leaks. I know the co2 loss is minimal thanks to Darkblade. If the Aquatek is too hard to work with and will not bend where I need it to then I will use the standard airline tubing as its much easier to work with. 

-Glass Co2 Drop Checker With 4dKH Drop Checker Solution. Do not want to make up my own solution so this will work. Needed something reliable. When it comes to the entire co2 system this is the only way one would be able to tell I am evening running pressurized co2. Again I wanted everything as clean and hidden as possible. 

-CO2 Tank Leak Stopper. Amyzon has it. Do any of you use it to go between the tank and regulator? I wanted to be sure as good as seal possible and in case any issues this should work. 

-Silocone Rubber self fusing tape to use connecting reactor to output of the Fluval 206. And wherever else may be needed. 

-Pipe sealant tape. No explanation needed. 

-5lb bottle clamp to mount the bottle in the cabinet beneath the tank. Would not want it to tip at all.

-Adjustable hose clamps. No explanation needed.

-Spare Fluval Rubber Adapter for Ribbed Hosing- This will be used again to attach the Reactor to the out of the filter. the 5/8" matches exactly with the Reactor and will connect directly up to my 1/2 ribbed hosing on the out. 

I also ended up getting the SENEYE Reef Aquarium Monitor and Par Meter more for the PAR capability. That will not be here for another couple weeks though. Reason is I want an exact measurement of par my lights are getting at the bottom of my tank. Have not seen any readings out there showing the par from this light that far down. I guess between 30-40 but that is just a guess. I want an exact. Ready my thread I created here to show the different light readings I got using the Seneye Par meter. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...24-7-planted-par-lux-kelvin-pur-readings.html

So that is it everyone this is my very first build and I will update when I get it installed this weekend. Please respond with any suggestions or lessons learned. I know this is a long post and hope you enjoy. I know I have not been able to sleep well at night while waiting for everything to come in. Saturday is the day


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Been waiting for this tank journal lol. Your description and specs are so detailed good job and good write up!


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

So I decided to create a new tank journal build because my original one would not let me take off the poll. So I have been slacking as far as keeping up with my journal. Basically have not updated it for a very long time. So here we are I have some catching up to do as far as what has happened.

I have changed from the Seachem line to NilocG EI based ferts. I got the pre mixed micro/macro packets as to keep it simple for me for now. I just started 2 days ago so cannot give a yay or nay as far as results yet. What I have noticed is it has dramatically brought up my phosphate level. Will do more testing. I know it is probably a bit much but since its my journal I can. I am going to post my water parameters I have been testing since I got my co2 installed 3 weeks ago. 

Tap water
Kh 50ppm 2.8
GH 64ppm 3.59

3/19
Kh 140ppm 7.83
Gh 200 11.20
Ph 6.62

3/20
KH 130ppm 7.27
GH 185ppm 10.36
PH 6.78

3/21
KH 160ppm 8.96
GH 200ppm 11.2
PH 7.65

3/21 night 6:00pm
KH 120ppm 6.72
GH 200ppm 11.2
PH 6.98

3/22 7:00am
KH 140ppm 7.83
GH 200ppm 11.20
PH 7.10

3/23
KH 140ppm 7.83
GH 220 ppm 12.3
PH 7.14 

3/24
KH 140ppm 7.83
GH 220 ppm 12.3
PH 6.84

3/24 after water change
KH 100ppm 5.6
GH 160ppm 8.96
PH 6.54

3/25
KH 120ppm 6.72
GH 170ppm 9.5
PH 6.61

3/25 after water change 
KH 80ppm 4.5
GH 120ppm 6.72
PH 6.56

3/26 before co2
KH 85ppm 4.75
GH 160ppm 8.96
PH 7.40
Phosphate .5ppm
Ammonia .050ppm
Nitrate 10ppm
Nitrite 0ppm

3/27 before co2
KH 85ppm 4.75
GH 160ppm 8.96
PH 7.6
Phosphate .5ppm
Nitrate 0ppm(test was wrong)



3/26 3:00 pm
KH 85ppm 4.75
GH 120ppm 6.72
PH 6.91 

3/27 after co2 off
KH 100ppm 5.6
GH 140ppm 7.83
PH 7.0
Phosphate .25ppm
Nitrate 0ppm(test was wrong)
Ammonia .050

3/28 after 50 wc
KH 90ppm 5.0
GH 120ppm 6.72
PH 6.7
Phosphate .5ppm
Nitrate 20ppm
Ammonia .054

3/28 8:00am
KH 140ppm 7.83
GH 140ppm 7.83
PH 7.0 ppm
Phosphate .5ppm
Nitrate 20ppm
Ammonia 0.54

3/28 3:00pm after gh booster 
KH 120ppm 6.72
GH 140ppm 7.83
PH 6.8
Phosphate .5ppm
Nitrate 20ppm
Ammonia 0.54

Started NilocG EI dosing(Pre mixed Packets)
3/29
KH 160ppm 8.95
GH 140ppm 7.83
PH 7.0
Nitrate 20ppm
Phosphate 5ppm

3/30
KH 180ppm 10.0
GH 160ppm 9.0
PH 7.6
Nitrate 20ppm
Phosphate 5ppm

3/30 at 3:40pm
PH 6.8

3/30 6:30pm
PH 7.2
GH 160ppm 9.0
KH 180ppm 10.0
Nitrate 40ppm
Phosphate 4ppm
Ammonia 0.046

4/1
PH 8
GH 160ppm 9.0
KH 180ppm 10.0

4/1 5:30pm
PH 6.8
GH 160ppm 9.0
KH 200ppm 11.2
Nitrate 40ppm
Phosphate 5ppm

4/1 50% water change
PH 
GH 
KH 
Nitrate 30ppm
Phosphate 

4/2 50% water change 
PH 7.4
GH 120ppm 6.72
KH 100ppm 5.6
Nitrate 20ppm
Phosphate 3ppm

4/2 5:30pm
PH 6.6
GH 100ppm 5.6
KH 100ppm 5.6

8pm
Ph 7.3
Nitrate 

4/3 1pm
PH 6.6
GH 120ppm 6.72
KH 120ppm 6.72
Nitrate 20ppm
Ammonia 0

Bump:


BettaBettas said:


> Been waiting for this tank journal lol. Your description and specs are so detailed good job and good write up!


The pics will come as soon as I can figure out how to post them from my pc without them being tilted... Tip??

I have also since added an inline heater. My original glass finnex had broke inside the tank. Glass broke from getting too hot. Good thing I was there to notice before it did too much damage as it was leaking inside the tank. The inline heater I added was a Hydor 200w. Love it very much as it keeps the temperature more consistent than my previous heater I had.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

WWW.photobucket.com

That's what I use, and it allows you to edit and separately save edited pictures. Also, free.


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

Your tank doesn't exist without pictures on this thread . Nice write-up and looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Sorry about the glare from the window ugh.





Main Filter(Fluval FX4) Quick drain makes water changes SUPER easy and spill free. Love it

co2 System with dedicated Fluval 206(zero media) and Sera Flora 500 Reactor

Amano shrimp


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

was... was that a background I just saw... you failed me clown lol!


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

Looks really nice. I'm not a good photographer by any means, but try taking them after dark with the tank lights on and the house lights off (flash off as well).


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

sdwindansea said:


> Looks really nice. I'm not a good photographer by any means, but try taking them after dark with the tank lights on and the house lights off (flash off as well).


Will do. Will give it a shot tonight. Ya just too much glare everywhere during the day.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

So since the original stocking I have 3 amano shrimp and 2 Kuhli loackes. One of the Kuhli loaches passed away though. I am thinking it was when I planted my root tabs and caused the amonia to spike for a bit. The other one made it along with the shrimp so maybe he wasnt doing good already. I have only had them/him 5 days so not sure. I will get him a couple partners so he has some buddies. Probably this weekend since parameters seem to be good now. 









Bump: I really like this Seneye Monitor. So besides the par meter which is the main reason I got it, it also monitors PH and a number of other things like temperature. So since I got the hydor inline heater the temperature has been more consistent.


----------



## SGdiscus (Jun 24, 2016)

That's a fantastic effort to get everything written down as a journal! Keep it up! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

SGdiscus said:


> That's a fantastic effort to get everything written down as a journal! Keep it up!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Thanks. I have been jotting everything down as notes on my phone. Was just a matter dumping all data to my journal. Now to keep it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Updated pictures without the glare. 










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Love the colors of the fish!


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Trying to come up with a plan for the plants. Look too cluttered. Especially on right. And the repens keep growing tall and falling over. Will probably try to fix tomorrow during water change. Use to not be so cluttered but they grew super fast when I got the co2 and out of control. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Picked up a good cleaning crew today. Have a few spots(not too many) of Brown algae that want taken care of. Ended up getting 5 Siamese Algae Eaters, one Chinease Algae eater, and two otto cats. These guys should definately help and they should be plenty fed for a little. 

Ended up getting a gallon of metricide to replace my almost gone Seachem excel. Will add 300ml of metricide 14 to 200ml or ro water for same strength as excel. Got a couple spare NilocG 500ml dosing bottles, one for the metricide mixture and the other one for the Iron Chelate I also got from NilocG. 

Also picked up some clearance plants from petsmart to try and save. When going there I look at their plants and any of them that are in bad shape I ask them to mark down for me and they usually do at 50% off. I know I can save them. Ended up getting a Crypto Wendtii and Hygro Fern.

Will update pics here shortly.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, SAE's, Ottos and amano shrimp are all a must, IMO. Plus, they are all fun to watch.


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

Good luck with the Ottos. They can be difficult to keep the first couple weeks from everything I've read and my personal experience. Even though they will seem fine don't be surprised if you lose one or two. With that many SAE I think you will need to plan on supplemental feeding sooner than later.


----------



## MCFC (Feb 12, 2017)

I second what @sdwindansea said about Oto's. Some seem fine and then die within the first couple weeks, others just keep on trucking. I don't have experience with CAE but I've heard that they get big and mean...


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Otto









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Did not know they came that orangish color 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

clownplanted said:


> Did not know they came that orangish color
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would HIGHLY recommend getting rid of this fish, they will quickly (when mature) kill every other tank inhabitant you currently have. Including the pleco, they suck the scales off of your fish causing them to get fungus and parasitic diseases, quickly killing them. CAE's as previously said get about a foot long and are very aggressive.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> I would HIGHLY recommend getting rid of this fish, they will quickly (when mature) kill every other tank inhabitant you currently have. Including the pleco, they suck the scales off of your fish causing them to get fungus and parasitic diseases, quickly killing them. CAE's as previously said get about a foot long and are very aggressive.




Are the orange ones(have two) the CAE's? Is that the one you said to get rid of?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

clownplanted said:


> Are the orange ones(have two) the CAE's? Is that the one you said to get rid of?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yes, I used to have one and it wiped out my whole tank


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> Yes, I used to have one and it wiped out my whole tank




Hmm. I should of known. LFS just had algae eater. Not what kind and I asked and said didn't know lol. Gotta love some of these stores. How big till I should worry? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

clownplanted said:


> Hmm. I should of known. LFS just had algae eater. Not what kind and I asked and said didn't know lol. Gotta love some of these stores. How big till I should worry?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 like I said I would just get rid of it now. It looks pretty big and mature already.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Adding water parameters. Just verifying co2 still dialed in and seems to be. 
PH 6.67
GH 100ppm 5.6
KH 100ppm 5.6
Phosphate 4ppm
Nitrate 20ppm
Ammonia 0

And Otto's seems to be adjusted and already at work


----------



## MCFC (Feb 12, 2017)

What GH/KH kit are you using? My API kit just has you count the drops, so I'm curious how you get 5.6. And what phosphate kit are you using? Again, my API kit has colours for 1, 2, 5, and 10, so 4 makes me still more curious.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Same. So you count the drops. So my KH and GH each took 6 drops to color. Which equals 100ppm. So I divide 100 by 17.86 to get the degree of 5.6. That's the number I have after the ppm is the degrees. 

I use the standard phosphate API test kit. And you are right it only shows colors for those but the color I had was between the two but closer to 5 but not quite 5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCFC (Feb 12, 2017)

Weird... My kit says 6 drops = 6 dKH, and 6 drops = 107.4ppm for GH.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

MCFC said:


> Weird... My kit says 6 drops = 6 dKH, and 6 drops = 107.4ppm for GH.




Can you take a pic of your instructions? Interesting they are different. Does yours show the same what I posted a pic of??

Maybe I am doing it wrong. Would not surprise me. So does it always mean the number of drops is the degree?? So 8 drops is 8 degrees?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCFC (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

MCFC said:


>


Your right. Was looking at it wrong. Either way close enough :| But phosphate ya it was close to 5 but not quite. Can tell when its clearly at 5 and was a bit dim so closer to 4.

And as far as PH goes luckily I do not have to look at color thanks to my Seneye Monitor


----------



## MCFC (Feb 12, 2017)

Haha OK, so I'm not crazy! And ya, I've got the same issue with phosphate. I've generally got it recorded as <5 because that's about as accurate as I feel comfortable with. I was thinking of doing the calibration for the phosphate kit so that I can actually see 2, 3, 4, and 5 ppm side-by-side, but I really don't think I need to know my phosphate levels to that accuracy, so <5 will do for now 

I just got my pH pen up and running because I was sick of getting into existential thought exercises because of colour shades. Turns out my guessing wasn't too far off but I'm still happy to be done with that garbage.


----------



## steveo (May 25, 2012)

MCFC said:


> I just got my pH pen up and running because I was sick of getting into existential thought exercises because of colour shades. Turns out my guessing wasn't too far off but I'm still happy to be done with that garbage.


Awesome! My thougts too. Just ordered a pH pen tonight off Amazon.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

MCFC said:


> Haha OK, so I'm not crazy! And ya, I've got the same issue with phosphate. I've generally got it recorded as <5 because that's about as accurate as I feel comfortable with. I was thinking of doing the calibration for the phosphate kit so that I can actually see 2, 3, 4, and 5 ppm side-by-side, but I really don't think I need to know my phosphate levels to that accuracy, so <5 will do for now
> 
> I just got my pH pen up and running because I was sick of getting into existential thought exercises because of colour shades. Turns out my guessing wasn't too far off but I'm still happy to be done with that garbage.




Which ph pen did you get?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

steveo said:


> Awesome! My thougts too. Just ordered a pH pen tonight off Amazon.




Which one did you get?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCFC (Feb 12, 2017)

I just bought this one, but it arrived with the screen not working properly. I bought the exact same one about 2 years ago but I had not used it in awhile. When I tried using it (before ordering the new one) it wouldn't settle on a number. It just kept jumping around. So I left it with the sensor submerged in distilled water until I found out that the one I had just ordered was wonky. So because I had already mixed the calibrating solutions for the new pen I thought: "What the hell, why not see what my old pens says?" Well sure enough it started holding a constant reading and was really easy to calibrate. Life's all about those little wins...


----------



## steveo (May 25, 2012)

The Jellas one. The reviews were among the best and the price was right. It was listed as the top seller on Amazon. Hope it isn't junk.

https://www.amazon.com/Jellas-House...ie=UTF8&qid=1491620536&sr=8-3&keywords=ph+pen


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

So I did some serious trimming today. Needed it bad unless I didn't want my fish to swim much lol. The right side was really bad a big bundle bush of a mess with three different plants all intertwined. So my favorite plant is the Ludwigia repens Rubin which I had some really tall ones that needed trimming on the left of tank so I took the trimmings and planted on right side. Doesn't look great now but hoping it grows out the way I want. Really love the leaves on that plant. So here is a couple pics. Look at pics earlier in my journal and you will see how the right was completely redone. Like I said hope it turns out the way I have it in my head 

















Clown loach checking out the new scape


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Better lighting 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> was... was that a background I just saw... you failed me clown lol!




lol I just now saw this post. Yeah lol been on there since I first setup the tank and did not know better and had no plants. Keep meaning to take off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

sdwindansea said:


> Good luck with the Ottos. They can be difficult to keep the first couple weeks from everything I've read and my personal experience. Even though they will seem fine don't be surprised if you lose one or two. With that many SAE I think you will need to plan on supplemental feeding sooner than later.




You were right. They made extremely quick work of the brown algae I did have. They even completely cleaned off my one ornament I have in there. Do algae wafers work? I have those and shrimp pellets. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

clownplanted said:


> lol I just now saw this post. Yeah lol been on there since I first setup the tank and did not know better and had no plants. Keep meaning to take off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Turn it around and use the black side!


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

burr740 said:


> Turn it around and use the black side!




Turn the ornament around? Why? Confused lol

Oh and thanks for checking out my tank [emoji4]. Only wish I could get as good as yours. In time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

clownplanted said:


> Turn the ornament around? Why? Confused lol
> 
> Oh and thanks for checking out my tank [emoji4]. Only wish I could get as good as yours. In time.
> 
> ...


No the background, haha

...and you'll get there!


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

burr740 said:


> No the background, haha
> 
> ...and you'll get there!




Oh ok lol. Ya funny thing is it's a two sided background. Gonna pull off when I get home. Like I said been meaning to. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Alright so to make you all happy I took off the background lol. Just kidding guys. I was going to take off anyway. Looks different that's for sure with no background. And for the better I think









Still cannot believe the work the cleanup crew did. Even all the hoses, etc are cleaned lol. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Looks way better imo, clean up crews destroy unwanted algae or pests!


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

My ottos do like the algae wafers, but not all will. Zucchini is usually a good option and mine also like seaweed. What has seemed to be fail proof is the Repashy SuperGreen. I figured I would give it a shot even though it is pricey. 6 oz feels like it will last me forever, the shrimp and ottos all love it. With all of that being said, it seems like everyone has different experiences with ottos.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

sdwindansea said:


> My ottos do like the algae wafers, but not all will. Zucchini is usually a good option and mine also like seaweed. What has seemed to be fail proof is the Repashy SuperGreen. I figured I would give it a shot even though it is pricey. 6 oz feels like it will last me forever, the shrimp and ottos all love it. With all of that being said, it seems like everyone has different experiences with ottos.




Excellent. Thank you for the info. Will look at getting what you recommended. Wonder if my LFS carry those. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

You shouldn't have trouble finding algae wafers. I believe the only place to buy Repashy SuperGreen is online. They did ship it extremely quickly when I ordered it several weeks ago.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

steveo said:


> The Jellas one. The reviews were among the best and the price was right. It was listed as the top seller on Amazon. Hope it isn't junk.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Jellas-House...ie=UTF8&qid=1491620536&sr=8-3&keywords=ph+pen


I ended up getting this exact one since I refuse to pay the $40 for a pack of 3 ph slides for my Seneye Monitor. Each slide only lasts 30 days so that is just 3 months worth. The PH Pen will be here tomorrow. Will see how close it is to my Seneye and API tests. Thanks for recommending it for me.


----------



## steveo (May 25, 2012)

clownplanted said:


> I ended up getting this exact one since I refuse to pay the $40 for a pack of 3 ph slides for my Seneye Monitor. Each slide only lasts 30 days so that is just 3 months worth. The PH Pen will be here tomorrow. Will see how close it is to my Seneye and API tests. Thanks for recommending it for me.


Got mine on Sunday. Worked great right out of the box! No need to calibrate. Much easier than diddling with the test tubes.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

steveo said:


> Got mine on Sunday. Worked great right out of the box! No need to calibrate. Much easier than diddling with the test tubes.




That is awesome. Cannot wait. Get on my birthday tomorrow which is perfect timing. Good to know about how accurate right out the box. Will compare against my Seneye and API. Wooot [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Really liking the red leaves on the Amazon sword. The best they have looked since I first had them and since going NilocG EI ferts. Looks even brighter and better in person.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

steveo said:


> Got mine on Sunday. Worked great right out of the box! No need to calibrate. Much easier than diddling with the test tubes.




Got mine in today. Had to calibrate it as it was .3 off but not a big deal and very easy to do with the two solutions. I must say I am very impressed with it. I got readings from my 60 gallon, 10 gallon and tap water.



60 gallon is 6.77 PH with co2(6.5 KH) which puts me at 33.2 ppm co2 YAY

10 gallon is at 7.7 PH

tap water is at 8.0 PH



Love my new toy which came just in time for my Birthday YAY


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

So I added my aquaneat Plant light to my 60 gallon 24" high tank. It seems like the one Finnex 24/7 light was not enough especially when offset 6+ in noticeably in the corners where growth was much slower and leaves not looking as good as they should. I really noticed it more since adding co2. I took a quick measurement at 6" offset with my Seneye PAR meter in the front and corner of tank and PAR jumped from high 30'ish par to 55-60 par which I feel is great and should greatly help the dead spots in the tank. Will know for sure in a week or so and hopefully not cause algae. Should not cause algae since I have the correct amount of ferts and now for sure the light. I feel this may be why I was getting some brown algae especially in the "dead" spots in the tank. Time will tell but feel this will do good.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

I would say it's working quite good. This Amazon sword leaf sits directly under the aquaneat. Never pearled this hard before. Liking the addition so far. Link to the PAR readings for the aquaneat and finnex 24/7 I did can be found here. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...eat-plant-light-finnex-24-7-par-readings.html Link to PAR readings I did previously for just the Finnex 24/7 can be found here. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...24-7-planted-par-lux-kelvin-pur-readings.html










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

I have also noticed that my one struggling red sword in the existing dead zone of the front left corner that the leaves have already started perking up. This is definitely a good sign and hope it continues. Taking a pic for date tracking of the sword. The two frontish green leaves right in front of the reds are the two i'm talking about. Before today they were almost on ground like the other front green ones. And there is already a new red leaf growing just from today. This was always my slowest growing and worst looking plant that am hoping and think it will get better. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCFC (Feb 12, 2017)

clownplanted said:


> Really liking the red leaves on the Amazon sword.


Are you sure amazon sword leaves turn red?


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

MCFC said:


> Are you sure amazon sword leaves turn red?


The red flame sword yes. Are they not a species of the amazon sword? When I bought it off of amazon was listed as "Red Amazon Sword" which is also called Red Flame sword. 

This is the same kind of sword. https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...e=395165&creativeASIN=B01EODN7GW&linkCode=df2

I have three of them in my tank all of which grow red leaves which they are suppose to I am sure. The real name is echinodorus red flame which is also refereed to as the red flame sword or red amazon sword

You can see my other one that is in the center of my tank that is much healthier and larger. The better the conditions the more bright and red the leaves are.


----------



## MCFC (Feb 12, 2017)

Looks like it's a cultivar, so I guess amazon sword is close enough.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

MCFC said:


> Looks like it's a cultivar, so I guess amazon sword is close enough.


Got it. probably the case. Either way very pretty plant that is one of my favorite in my tank. The one in the center is very healthy and is 18" tall at this point. Trying to get all red leaves which will try by trimming all the green ones and letting the reds grow out :grin2:

Looks like the Echinodorus Red Flame is a hybrid between Echinodorus schlueteri 'Leopard' and Echinodorus barthii. Did not know that till now.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

So upgraded my media from eheim substrat pro to Sera Siporax. What I like is it comes with BB that you dose on the media. Am sure my flow will be even better with this stuff. Call it my OCD [emoji16]


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

More good pearling today. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

And who says $25 doesnt get you much these days. Thanks to the $1 per gallon sale and having petco mark down a plant for me because I pointed out there was some brown and yellow I got a 20 gallon long tank and tissue culture Ammania Sp. Bonsaia all for a $25 petco gift card  Half the bonsai is going in the emersed planted tote and other half will be going in my 60 gallon tank


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

And planted the bonsaia in the 60 gallon. Hope to get a partial carpet with this stuff. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

So before I started using GH Booster I noticed that I would get some holes in some of the leafs in my swords and some curling would happen of some of my Ludwiga Repens. I then started adding GH booster as I figured it was possible that I had either low Ca, or Mg, or both. I did not think that could be possible since my tap dGH is 6. Well I was right in assuming the levels were low and was my issue all along.

So I called my water company since they did not publish the Ca,Mg levels of my water and my deficiencies were right on with what I thought was going on but could never prove in my case. So aparently I have the posibility of getting water from one of three possible water treatment centers. Depends mostly on time of hear and peak usage. So my dGH from tap since I have been measuring the last couple months has been 6. I found out that my Ca and Mg are really low and my assumption was correct in this is what was causing my plant problems. See below. This is why when I started adding GH booster which would give enough Ca and Mg all the issues went away. For others out there with similar issues I suggest you find out what your Ca and Mg levels are. I mean its worth at least looking at. The levels below are too low and will cause issues and I have direct proof of this. As soon as I started adding GH booster my issues went away. GH Booster | NilocG Aquatics

Below are the three possible water sources that I get water from.

Chalk Bluff Winter/Spring (December to April)
Ca 7.2ppm
Mg 2.2ppm

Glendal treatment (turns on last week of april turns off first week of november).
Ca 9.0ppm
Mg 3.0

Well comes in only when absolutely needed (Peak water usage time during summer)
Ca 11.2
Mg 7.3


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

So today I replaced the Fluval 206 Filter which was dedicated for the co2 with a Fluval 306. I feel there just wasnt enough flow with the 206 and the 306 seems night and day better.

Also I got my TDS Meter in today. First time having one or using one so really do not know much about except that it shows the TDS in water. So my TDS is 355. Is that good or bad? LOL


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

So I got my second batch of Sera siporax bio media. I feel and the tests out there show it to be the best bio media hands down. And I am a believer. So I have 2 liters of this stuff. One liter on my Fluval fx4 and one liter in my new Fluval 306. What's cool is it comes with filter bio start BB that you dose directly on the media supposedly instantly kick starting it with the BB. I've had the 1 liter running for a week or so and this one just put in. I can actually say it's better than the eheim substrat pro and matrix it replaced. It's possible it has been responsible in helping to remove the last bit of algae. Now my poor algae eaters have to get supplemented. Good stuff. [emoji4]

This is the kick starting BB










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OreoP (Aug 12, 2016)

Have a couple of questions regarding the FX4 canister:

1. Does the drain on the filter work on gravity or does it pump out the water?

2. If it uses the pump, can you drain water from the tank via the canister for water change? Can you refill the tank via the drain plug?

Thanks!


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

OreoP said:


> Have a couple of questions regarding the FX4 canister:
> 
> 1. Does the drain on the filter work on gravity or does it pump out the water?
> 
> ...


It uses the pump to do both drain and fill making water changes super easy. I added a hose quick connect to the drain so I hook up a hose that runs to the bathroom to both drain and fill the tank. Super easy and convenient. So yes to both questions.


----------



## OreoP (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks...considering one for a new set up


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

OreoP said:


> Thanks...considering one for a new set up















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

So I ended up getting two Beamswork Lights the DA FSPEC and the DHL 6500K 48" for my 60 gallon tank. I did the par data for the lights here. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...-fspec-dhl-6500k-par-lux-kelvin-pur-data.html

I am using all three lights on my tank and am now getting 100 par at substrate.


----------



## Malakian (Aug 23, 2014)

clownplanted said:


> So I ended up getting two Beamswork Lights the DA FSPEC and the DHL 6500K 48" for my 60 gallon tank. I did the par data for the lights here. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...-fspec-dhl-6500k-par-lux-kelvin-pur-data.html
> 
> I am using all three lights on my tank and am now getting 100 par at substrate.


That's a lot of leds! :laugh2:


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Malakian said:


> That's a lot of leds! :laugh2:


Finnex 24/7 is 46.2 Watts
Beamswork DHL 6500K is 63 Watts
Beamswork DA FSPEC is 60 Watts

Total watts with all three is 169.2


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Reds really starting to show which is a good sign in my red sword and repens

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Nice pictures. Looks like you are making good progress, and the reds look great!


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Greggz said:


> Nice pictures. Looks like you are making good progress, and the reds look great!




Thank you. I think getting my nitrates down from 80 to 20 and added more light so am about 90-100 par at substrate has helped. I know the repens really colors good in more light. Everything just seems to be better since the two changes. So far no algae and crossing my fingers it stays that way. 

Oh and also increased surface flow which I am sure helps also. At least for the o2 levels. 

Never seen pearling on my sword stems before either. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Finally got my 20 gallon long setup this last weekend. Need to start a journal on that one but for now its low tech. will change in a couple weeks when I split my co2 to my now two tanks. Just need a couple parts and should be easy enough. For now enjoying only having to massively trim one tank.


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks nice! Nice sand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

With those lights, I think it's high tech with no co2 :wink2:


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Dempsey said:


> With those lights, I think it's high tech with no co2 :wink2:




Yes too strong of a light with no co2 so I limit light in that tank to 6 hours a day. Any longer algae tried to take hold. Soon though it will have co2. Parts have been ordered to split my co2 but coming from china so who knows when it will get done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Dempsey said:


> With those lights, I think it's high tech with no co2 :wink2:




How are you liking your new beamswork btw?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

clownplanted said:


> How are you liking your new beamswork btw?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't wait to get the tank setup! Love the light. Now I just need to build the stand and order the co2 regulator.

Looks of great quality also. It will look great on top of the tank. Thinking about pulling the frame off to make it rimless.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

So here is what I am getting co2 wise for the 20L. The co2 Splitter and the inline attomizer and bubble counter in one. Hoping this stuff works out as I have never split co2 before. I mean shouldnt be too hard but just hoping I have everything I need. The attomizer/bubble counter will be here it looks like tomorrow but the splitter which I absolutely need will be here in like 2 weeks.

co2 Splitter

Atomizer and bubble counter in one


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Sorry I have not updated this for a while. I have been working on getting my 20L ready for the CRS that are now in it but still no excuse. There has not been too much going on. Well I did have a STAG Breakout a few weeks ago that was attributed to me having about 140+ par at sub due to the three LED's I was running on this for about a week. I ended up taking off the DA FSPEC so am running the Finnex 24/7 and the Beamswork DHL. I ended up triple dosing Metricide to rid of the algae and it worked great. I trimmed off the last dead pieces this last weekend. 

Once I got the algae issue cleared up I have been playing with and really pushing the limit of co2 in this tank. I added a second powerhead on the left side. So the way I have the two powerheads on opposite sides of the up top. One is all the way on the right side its pointed up and a little to the front so at an angle ripping the surface. On the left side its doing the same thing but pointing a little to the back ripping the surface. This creates a nice circle of surface flow that gives not only good flow but good o2 for all the fish. 

So I have been slowly adjusting up the co2 and checking all livestock to ensure they are all good. Slowly over about 3 weeks I have pushed it from about 35ppm to now at 55-60ppm of co2. I have verified the level with multiple tests. I have a calibrated ph pen and also two api PH test kits. Also I have two API KH test kits. This morning before lights on I am at KH 8 and PH 6.6. The BPS are too fast to count so I really have no idea but it really doesn't matter. Whats funny is when I first did co2 I was all about co2 bps but I could care less now. Its not like I can count how fast anyway without doing a video and going slow motion. 
Growth has been absolutely phenomenal and can tell the difference from 30ppm of co2 to 50ppm. 

My red amazon sword now has leaves that are 15" long by 6" width. The leaves nearly doubling in size since 30ppm co2. It now has two runners, one was trying to extend out of the tank but I adjusted it to stay in the tank as I do not want any of them ruined. One that is about 30" long and a new one I just noticed last night. My Melon sword also has a runner and my oriental sword also has a runner. I have never seen faster growth. My dwarf sag has gone from three plants to about 20. The one Italian val I had has now spread to about 15 plants. Between the dwarf sag and the Italian vals they have taken over the entire left side of the tank. Did not think they would be able to spread and root like they have in this gravel substrate. Can only imagine if they were in BDBS. 

One thing I have not been happy with is my gravel. I just cannot get the pearlweed to carpet. I know its because the size of the rocks are just too large for the pearlweed to spread, the PW just wants to grow up obviously because its too hard to spread. My wife does not want to swap out the gravel but I think I am just going to wake up early one morning and swap it out for three 50lb bags of BDBS. I absolutely love how it is in the 20L tank. It is so easy to work with, to plant plants in. It does not kick up like regular sand does. That was a big plus for me. And it just looks better. I can only imagine how well the pearlweed would do in BDBS. 

I did a major trimming over the weekend since the plants were trying to grow out of the tank. I also had to hack most of the leaves off the two monster ozelot sword plants as they were trying to hog all of the light again. Those two swords each new leaf it grows which is about every 3 days or so they try to extend out of the tank. If I let them grow who knows how long they would reach. I end up trimming when they get too tall and start taking too much light. 

Really rethinking the way I want to do this 60 gallon. I like the swords and all but they are just too massive at this point. I will for sure keep the red amazon sword as its colors are amazing and I have never seen another red sword like this even after extensive searches but I will need to re-home the others I have in my tank. They really need a tank that is like 125 gallon or larger at this point. I will probably do this when all of a sudden my wife wakes up one morning to see the substrate is now BDBS  

I am not sure how much more I will push co2 but I can assure you I am keeping a very close eye on all inhabitants. If any signs of stress or breathing hard I will cut it back but because of the good o2 levels due to the good surface movement they all could care less how much co2 is in there. I can guarantee you that I would not be able to push this much co2 with little or no surface movement. 

Sorry about the long post but I had a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

MCFC said:


> Are you sure amazon sword leaves turn red?




So for any myself included that doubted or just was not sure if the offspring of this truly Red Sword would share the same characteristics as the parent plant well they surely do. This runner had 4 offspring coming off of it and this ones very first leaf is red. In fact it is just as bright as the parent plant. I really was unsure if the offspring would have the same coloration. Well now I know. Pretty cool. Oh and it has a second shooter now coming off. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

So I have to say today was the hardest/longest day ever involving a tank in anyway. It took me a total of about 6 hours but what I did just had to be done. The gravel substrate that I had in there since day one even before it had plants at all was causing my gh and kh to creep up during the week. Usually about 2 each week. This was causing problems for the plants. It also was not very good for things to root in and well I just could not get a carpet even though I wanted one. I had pearlweed but it would only ever grow straight up as it could not spread. So today was the day I swapped out the gravel for BDBS. It was for sure a long process but am glad that I did it all at once like I did. I put the fish in a temporary bin while I did the work. They were very hard to catch thats for sure. They are fast little buggers. 

So in addition to the substrate swap I also replaced the small Sera Flora 500 reactor with a Grigg co2 Reactor built by NilocG. This thing is massive at 22" tall and 2" thick. This thing is built with super high quality and fit perfect under my cabinet. I moved the Sera Flora 500 Reactor to give the 15ppm co2 to the 20L CRS tank. I will tell you I noticed a HUGE difference how much faster I got to 30ppm co2 compared to when I was using the Sera Flora. I actually hit 30ppm in less than an hour now compared to it would take about 3 hours before. Just a much better diffusion with this reactor compared to the Sera Flora. Oh and I even turned down the bps to about half what I was running. I have been missing out this whole time. That Sera Flora is a good reactor dont get me wrong its just much smaller and not suitable for a 60 gallon tank and think its perfect for the 20 gallon. 

I am just so glad that is over with as now I should be able to see my carpet spread the way it should and plants root better in this stuff. I know they will from using it in my 20 gallon. And the fact it wont be messing with my gh and kh is a huge plus. I think these changes will all be for the better. So here is a couple shots of the work today. The temp housing, everything out of the tank and finally how it is now. All the fish sure were glad to get back in the tank thats for sure. Feel bad I had to put them through this but it will be better for all.


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

Nice work. I'm actually impressed that it "only" took you 6 hours from start to finish. That is a major project.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

sdwindansea said:


> Nice work. I'm actually impressed that it "only" took you 6 hours from start to finish. That is a major project.




Thank you. What helped was the wife and kids were gone the whole time so I could fully work on it from start to finish with no interruptions. Not even a vaping break till I was done and the livestock was back in. Just hope I don't have to do that again anytime soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

clownplanted said:


> Not even a vaping break till I was done and the livestock was back in.


No nicotine for 6 hours.:frown2:
Maybe a little dip of Skoal?
Were refreshing beverages involved?:grin2:


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Maryland Guppy said:


> No nicotine for 6 hours.:frown2:
> 
> Maybe a little dip of Skoal?
> 
> Were refreshing beverages involved?:grin2:




Lol not even refreshing beverages. It was all work till done as I knew the livestock was stressed. The Cory cats were for sure as all their color was gone. But an hour after back in they colored back up. 

The drinks and enjoying of the work done will happen today for sure. 

Next mini project is replacing all the ribbed Fluval hosing with clear tubing. The only good thing with the ribbed hosing is the flexibility but that is all that is good. What really sucks is how stuff gets stuck in the cracks inside so anytime you turn off and back on the filter the nasty stuff comes spraying out in the tank. Waiting on all the adapters needed then will happen. 

Soon everything will be good the way I want it then can actually relax and enjoy the tanks. Always the little stuff you learn along the way so you know how to prevent and do right the first time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Just a quick pic of some flowers that my Dwarf Sag had sprouted. First time ever seeing flowers in my planted tank so thought was pretty cool. Did not know dwarf sag did this.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Very cool! I have yet to see a flower in an aquarium in person. Stupid question... do they give of any aroma? 

Dan


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Dman911 said:


> Very cool! I have yet to see a flower in an aquarium in person. Stupid question... do they give of any aroma?
> 
> 
> 
> Dan




You know that is a great question. I just checked and cannot really smell a typical flower aroma. It is night so I will check tomorrow and see a couple hours after lights on. Pretty cool that there is a couple new flowers everyday. Wonder how long the dwarf sags will do this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PierreSchoon (Feb 22, 2017)

clownplanted said:


> Updated pictures without the glare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking tank you have there. Only 1 point of criticism. You have done a lot of homework on plants, co2, water parameters but not that much on the fish in the tank. The widdow tetras you have in there is not naturally colored. They are actually dyed to get thise colors which is done through an extremely cruel method. Only natural colored widow tetras I know of is black, white and albino. Please don't take this personally regarding the fish as lfs staff will sell anything with a bit of bs added.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

I think they are glofish. Genetically modified with a color marker.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

ChrisX said:


> I think they are glofish. Genetically modified with a color marker.




They are glofish. Generations before they were given the gene of a jellyfish which gave them their glow like color. And their babies naturally kept the gene so it has not been a painful process for the many generations that have kept the gene. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PierreSchoon (Feb 22, 2017)

I do appologise for my previous statement about the fish being dyed. They are in fact not. I'm just not a fan of modified fish mechanical or genetic. First thing that came to mind was dyed fish. Checked it out quickly for myself.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

PierreSchoon said:


> I do appologise for my previous statement about the fish being dyed. They are in fact not. I'm just not a fan of modified fish mechanical or genetic. First thing that came to mind was dyed fish. Checked it out quickly for myself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




And I will admit I did purchase them before doing much research. They were the very first inhabitants before any other fish or even plants. Not till later did I realize the fact. Either way the way I see I is I gave them a home that no matter how they were modified generations before. They are some pretty cool fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Beautiful... do you have any updated FTS? I bet those Glofish really stand out against the black substrate.


----------



## PierreSchoon (Feb 22, 2017)

clownplanted said:


> And I will admit I did purchase them before doing much research. They were the very first inhabitants before any other fish or even plants. Not till later did I realize the fact. Either way the way I see I is I gave them a home that no matter how they were modified generations before. They are some pretty cool fish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Genetic modification isn't something that we will unfortunately be able to stop as there is no diredt cruelty involved to the fishes. I'm just personally against it bit respect the point that other people find them attactive. Your plants looks exceptionally good btw especially the red sword👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

clownplanted said:


> Updated pictures without the glare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is the light this pink in real life? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

MasterofCloak said:


> Is the light this pink in real life?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No pink at all. Just the poor pic taking ability is all. There is no pink at all. That and the finnex was in sunset mode which gave it a more reddish color. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

It looks as though you have no algae... is it really that perfect? I'm enjoying getting all my tanks pressurized, but the lighting and ferts and everything are difficult to get into balance.


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

clownplanted said:


> No pink at all. Just the poor pic taking ability is all. There is no pink at all. That and the finnex was in sunset mode which gave it a more reddish color.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Compared to the Finnex on max how yellow is the DHL. I am going to choose between the dhl and Fspec so I'm just looking for advice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

MasterofCloak said:


> Compared to the Finnex on max how yellow is the DHL. I am going to choose between the dhl and Fspec so I'm just looking for advice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Have a look for yourself. Not sure if you saw the thread yet or not but has comparison photos. From my perspective it's a little yellow compared to but not much. If your looking for more finnex look go with the fspec. They are close as far as look goes. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...-fspec-dhl-6500k-par-lux-kelvin-pur-data.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

MasterofCloak said:


> Compared to the Finnex on max how yellow is the DHL. I am going to choose between the dhl and Fspec so I'm just looking for advice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have both the DHL and FSPEC on my 150. The DHL alone is pretty yellow... I would not be happy with it alone at all. The FSPEC is very bright white/purple... together they are perfect. If I had to choose one it would be the FSPEC by a long shot.


----------



## Joel Allen (Oct 28, 2017)

Any updates?
Also, What lights did you end up with on your 60? I have 2 Finnex 24/7+ on my 80 (22" to substrate) and I feel like it isn't enough.

Also debating redoing my substrate to BDBS from Eco-Complete as I cannot get anything to carpet.


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

Eco complete is a complete pita to plant carpet plants in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Sorry guys for not having an update for a while. I actually do have an update and will be posting it either tonight or tomorrow. A lot has changed and want to get the update out. Sorry everyone and thank you for your patience.


----------



## Joel Allen (Oct 28, 2017)

mbkemp said:


> Eco complete is a complete pita to plant carpet plants in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So,
I've been Working on figuring out how to do it with a stocked tank. :|


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

I know, Cory’s and dwarf hair grass, no beuno


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCFC (Feb 12, 2017)

I've been thinking about going with BDBS for a while myself but it's very difficult to find up where I live. Can't wait to see how the tank looks now!


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Ok well as promised here is a bit of an update. I posted here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/9-equipment/1209786-co2-airline-check-valve-clogged.html about what happened and I had to do a TON of cleanup and tossed a bunch of plants. Long story short my co2 airline check valve got stuck shut and for three days or so it seems was like this. In that time I probably got every kind of algae known to man and it took over like breeding rats. I ended up treating the entire tank with h202 and excell OD and it did the trick. For those that do not know this treatment its called the one two punch. It works amazingly well and for the amount of algae I had am suprised how well it killed it all. In the end though its not that bad that it happened as I am heading in a different direction with this tank as it is. I have slowly gotten rid of all but two of the amazon swords and right now have just the Oriental sword and Red Amazon sword. The Red sword well I have never seen one like it and really like it a lot but it just takes up too much room. If given the chance it shades the ENTIRE tank and I am not kidding. It is always trying to grow out of the tank and is always sending off shooters. I am just having a hard time letting it go but I think the time is getting close. I just pulled a massive mother crypt wendtii brown plant that was taking over about 1/3 the tank all in its own. I pulled a few babies off of it and those are what you see in the most recent pic. That was also getting entirely too large and it had to go. 

Also the Dwarf Sag keeps trying to take over the tank every chance it has. Thinking of pulling all of it out to make room for some different plants that I have coming from a friend very soon. So in just a few days there will be another massive change in this tank. 

Well nothing great but here is a FTS. 










The left side with all the dwarf SAG that most likely will be getting pulled shortly. On the right side you can see the crypt's. Before when the mother plant was there it was taking up that entire area front to back from the oriental sword to red amazon sword and was 3/4 up the tank. I never knew that a crypt could get that massive. I was going to do a RAOK with that plant and many of the others I had to pull but so much was covered in algae I just tossed it all. I am telling you the algae was so bad and the glass had a ton of GSA. The reason I didn't notice it was I had to actually drive into work a few days and by the time I got home lights were off. Just assumed all was working as normal but boy was I wrong. 










You can see how large the Amazon sword is. I am constantly trimming its leaves and well they just keep coming back. It has a new leaf everyday. It is just to large and unfortunately it is going to have to go. I am going to RAOK it though to find it a good home. These kinds of swords are meant for 125+ gallon tanks to be honest. They just starve everything else of light in this 60 gallon tank.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Tank looks awesome. I'd say the 60 tall is a very unique shape. Also I'm pretty sure the fish enjoy all that room to swim around.


----------

